# Carpet vs Hard surface



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Any opinions on the difference between a down firing SW on a carpeted floor vs a wood floor.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Moved to General Discussion.

As for your question -- I've noticed down firing subs can sound a slight bit muddier when firing into carpet. However, the carpet does prevent modal resonances and ringing, so the overall sound is usually better. Hard floors can be very echo'y.

I prefer hard surface rooms with rugs and furniture and a front firing sub. However, I just installed a system for a guy with an SVS down firing sub (ported top) on carpet and his system sounded fantastic.

So don't fret too much over it. Good luck.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jstefano said:


> Any opinions on the difference between a down firing SW on a carpeted floor vs a wood floor.


I remember reading a post that a downfiring sub will work good with a floating hardwood floor because it will transfer the vibrations better than carpet or concrete floors :yes:

I have laminate floors ... but SW is front firing; I can comment for sure on a downfiring in about a week ...after I finish my DIY Sonosub I'm building :bigsmile:

Which SW are you planning to use???


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

My Klipsch Sub 12 is down firing. I have hard wood floors, but it's on an area rug. I placed a piece of wood, cut to size under it, and I did notice a little bit more "punch" from it. Seeing as I have a hard wood floor right under it, it only made a mild difference. But if you have a carpeted room, try the wood technique. If you have the money for it, use marble or granite; it looks a lot better than a piece of wood


----------

